# The Music Department and You II (Rules, FAQ, Manifesto, and LIST OF GODDAMN THREADS!)



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2010)

It has been nearly four years since my exultant predecessor Less wrote the original  thread, outlining the basic rules of the MD. A lot has changed since then, and I view The MD and You as a living document that requires adaption over time. And so, I present to you the second MD and You.

In this thread you will find rules and protocol of the Music Department, as well as a constantly updated list of significant threads. You will also find other resourceful posts such as Dragonslayer's guide to the MD's IRC channel and a Guide to Soulseek by my prolific predecessor DM.


*INTRODUCTION*​

There's a reason the rules of the Music Department need to be explicated fully. While all standard NF rules do generally apply, the MD has always been a unique place on the forums. *The MD is a place of discussion*; that involves a more relaxed atmosphere when it comes to discussion. 

You’ve probably heard elsewhere that the MD is a bastard coterie: pretentious, elitist, and harsh towards newcomers. Is it? Are we?

YES.

*Oh God, yessssss.* It’s a music sub forum. Of _course_ it is.

But don’t shy away. The MD is practically exploding with music. Take the challenge. Join the . Lurk and take note of albums mentioned. Ask for suggestions.  Gradually become familiar with the regulars. I was once a newcomer, joining NF _long_ after the MD had an established reputation. 

And now I’m the goddamn Mod. 
........................--.............


If you simply want to talk about the most popular current music, fine. You can certainly do that. Just know that you’ll probably get stuck in threads in which users that frequent other NF boards pop in and leave just as quickly. 

But you can find a place here. There are threads here that are practically communities themselves. The , , , , … Sasori's  in particular is one of the most active and fun threads in the _entirety_ of NF.

Do no think of us not as elitists; we _want_ you to join our club. We want you to embrace the exhilarating feeling when your ignorance and your appetite align themselves, and push forward with the sole purpose of listening to something phenomenal. We want you to listen to music of the most exquisite, substantive pulchritude. We want you to listen to appalling drivel that you _thought_ would be phenomenal. 

The MD is a fecund consortium of music devotees, and the most important bond we have is the shared desire to _just listen_. If it sounds interesting, if it sounds boring, if you're completely baffled... your natural impulse should be to _just listen_. Music is as capricious as the life it personifies; it's always worth a try. We want you to listen, to discuss, to _imbibe_ this medium of art.

The question is whether you want to, as well.


MD Basics​

Before we begin, there are two things you need to understand about this section and keep in mind as you browse, lurk, and post in the Music Department:


*The MD has, since it's inception, been an autonomous entity within NF.*

_The MD has always had it's own identity within NF. And that influences everything that goes on here: behavior, language, and activity. The MD is a community *within* NF, subject to it's rules but with it's own protocol._


*The MD is a place of discussion.*

_The nature of a music forum would make this aspect self-evident, but in relation to NF in general it goes much deeper. To discuss art properly, restrictions must be relaxed; this has always been one of the fundamental precepts of the MD._


For further elaboration, please read  It presents out three tips for surviving the MD:


*Post intelligently*.


*Be open-minded.
*

*Fight back, with intelligence and humor.*


With that in mind, let us now go over the rules.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2010)

*Section 2: The FAQ*​



*Spoiler*: _I have a question about music from the Naruto anime. Am I in the right place?_ 





You’d think so, but actually the guys over at Konoha TV are way better at that stuff than we are.




*Spoiler*: _Where can I download anime soundtracks?_ 





 has a bunch of links. If that fails, post in  and hope for the best.





*Spoiler*: _The new Naruto OP is totally fucking gear! Can I make a thread?_ 










*Spoiler*: _But I wanna discuss music from Naruto!!_ 





Oh, fine. This thread is devoted entirely to music from anime: 

Anything else Naruto-related goes in Naruto Avenue.





*Spoiler*: _I need the title of this song!_ 





Have no fear,  is here.





*Spoiler*: _Do you have chords/tabs/sheet music for the naruto anime soundtrack?_ 





You betcha. Right .





*Spoiler*: _There's this really awesome and funny websong/meme/youtube thing. Can I make a thread about it?_ 








Don't even post about it. Just because something is technically music doesn't mean it belongs here. Take your idiotic web bollocks elsewhere.





*Spoiler*: _Can you guys give me free music?_ 





Sure. Go to  and post a request as vague or specific as you like. People will do their best to help you out.





*Spoiler*: _I can’t find a song. I can’t find an album. Can you find it for me?_ 





Yes we can. As you see from the answer above, there is a  for such matters. *But you better read the OP before requesting there*, because you’re probably just not looking hard enough.





*Spoiler*: _Can I make a thread about this band/genre I really like?_ 





Of course, but please check _Section 4 – Threads_ further down in this thread first to see if there is one already. After that, do a thorough search to make sure there isn't already one that exists that went unnoticed here. 

If there isn’t, go nuts. If there is but it is rather old (at least 3 years since the last post), you may also go nuts.





*Spoiler*: _Can I make a thread about my intense hatred this band/genre?_ 





You can, but no one cares.





*Spoiler*: _I want to make a thread, but it’s similar to one already made. Can I make it anyway?_ 





Go ahead, but if I deem it too similar, I’ll merge it into the preexisting thread and you will have wasted time you'll never be able to relive.





*Spoiler*: _What’s with all the talk about pimps?_ 





See  _Section 3 – The Pimp-List_ further down in this post.





*Spoiler*: _I have a question not answered in this FAQ, who do I PM it to?/I have a great idea for the music forum, who do I tell?/Someone broke the rules, who do I rat them out to?_ 





.







*Spoiler*: _This thread is TOO LONG to read and now I'm SO FURIOUS that you deleted my thread/deleted my post/got me section banned and I'M GOING TO COMPLAIN TO YOU AND ALL THE ADMINS!!!_ 











*Section 3: The Pimp-List*​

If music is the blood of this place, The Pimp List is the heart. Named so for reasons so boring that no-one remembers, it is basically a list of NF users who regularly receives PMs with links to music downloads without having to ask for it. These PMs are called "pimps", and music included in pimps is said to have been "pimped". The only thing pimped music have in common is that someone on NF thinks it's so good they want other music lovers to hear it too; Within the last six months, everything from Mali world music via Beethoven to Dutch breakcore have been pimped.

To get included in The Pimp-List, PM  and he'll sign you right up. You do not necessarily have to pimp music in order to be on the list, though we do suggest you share your thoughts with what you take in the pimp-thread (as opposed to merely leeching, courtesy & all that jazz.)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2010)

*Section 4: Threads*​

_This section is a 4-part list of threads that are not to be duplicated. As noted in the FAQ, if you want to make a thread and do not see it here, you may make the thread. If you make one without checking here, you're in trouble.

*All threads listed below are viable for bumping*. This is *NOT* a license to necro a dozen threads at a time. That is spamming and you'll be dealt with as a spammer. But if you have restraint, please go ahead and eagerly revive discussion._


Part 1: Band/Artist Threads



*#'s through G*​



2Pac: 

30 Seconds to Mars: 

311: 

69 Eyes: 

A Flock of Seagulls: 

Adam Lambert: 

A.F.I.: ; 

Aaliyah: 

Alicia Keys: 

Alien Ant Farm: 

AmaDou & Mariam: 



Andrew Bird: 

Anekdoten: 

Angels And Airwaves: 

Anti-Soulja Boy: 

Anti Weird Al Yankovich: 

Aphex Twin: 

Arcturus: 

Artic Monkeys : 

Asian Kung-Fu Generation: 

At the Drive-In: 

Avenged Sevenfold: 

Ayumi Hamasaki: 

Backstreet Boys: 

Bauhaus: 

The Beatles: 

Ben Folds Five: 

Bibio: 

Big Bang: 

Bjork: 

Black Flag: 

Black Sabbath: 

Black-Eyed Peas: 

Blackfield: 

Blink-182: 

Bloc Party: 

Blondie: 

Blood Brothers, The: 

Blur: 

Bob Dylan: 

Breadwinner: 

Bruno Mars: 

Buckethead: 

Bullet For My Valentine: 



Cannibal Corpse: 

Cat Empire, The: 

Cat Stevens: 

Catch 22: 

Chevelle: 

Chris Brown: 

Church, The: 

Cocteau Twins, The: 

Coheed and Cambria: 

Coma: 

Cursive: 

Daft Punk: 

Damian Marley: 

Damien Rice: 

Dave Edmunds: 

Dead Can Dance: 

Dead Leaves: 

Death: 

Death Cab For Cutie: 

Deathprod: 

Decemberists, The: 

De La Soul: 

Deltron *3030: 

Depeche Mode: 

Dethklok: 

Dido: 

Die Antwoord: 

Dinosaur, Jr.: 

Dirty Three: 

Diverse: 

Dragonforce: 

Drake: 

Dream Theater: 

Dredg: 

Dresden Dolls: 

Elliot Smith: 

Eminem: 

Epica: 

Estradasphere: 

Evanescence: 

Faith, The: 

Faith No More: 

Familjen: 

Five Finger Death March: 

Flesh Columns: 

Flight of the Conchords: 

Florence and the Machine: 

Fountains of Wayne: 

Four Tet: 

Frank Ocean: 

Gackt: 

Garbage: 

G?te: 

Gathering, The: 



Genghis Tron: 

Good Charlotte: 

Gnarls Barkley: 

Gordian Knot: 

Gorgoroth: 

Gorillaz: 

Grateful Dead: 

Green Day:   (favorite song)

Grim Reaper: 

Grizzly Bear: 

Group 1 Crew:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2010)

Threads, Part 1: Bands/Artists, cont.


*H through R*​


Hamasaki, Ayumi: 

Heiroglyphics: 

Hikaru Utada: 

Hooverphonic: 

Hot Chip: 

Hulk Hogan and The Wrestling Boot Band: 

Hum: 

I Set My Friends On Fire: 

Imogen Heap: 

Insane Clown Posse: 

Iron And Wine: 

Iron Maiden: 

Isis: 

Isley Brothers: 

Japanese Cartoon: 

J. Cole: 

Jay Chou: 

Jedi Mind Tricks : 

Jeff Buckley: ; 

Jens Lekman: 

Jet: 

Jethro Tull: 

Jimi Hendrix: 

Joe Jackson: 

John Lennon: 

Justin Bieber: 

Kanye West: 

Katy Perry: 

Anti-Katy Perry: 

Ke$ha: 

Kid Kudi: 

Killers, The:  

King Crimson: 

Kinks, The: 

Kirk Witt: 

Knife, The: 

Kottonmouth Kings, The: 

Kreayshawn: 

 L' Arc~En~Ciel : 

Lady Gaga: 

Led Zeppelin: 

Les Claypool: 

Lil' Wayne: 

Lily Allen: 

Limp Bizkit: 

Linkin Park: 

Lostprophets: 

Ludwig Gransson: 

Lupe Fiasco: 

M.I.A: 

Marilyn Manson: 

Mars Volta, The: 

Mary J Blige: 

Massive Attack: 

Matisyahu: 

Maximum the Hormone: 

McLovins, The: 

Megadeth: 

Merz: 

Metallica: 

Mew: 

MF Doom: 

Michael Jackson: 

Mindless Self Indulgence: 

Minotaur Shock: 

Minus the Bear: 

Misty In Roots: 

Mocca: 

Modeselektor: 

Mooney Suzuki: 

Mono: 

Mudvayne: 

Muse: 

My Bloody Valentine: 

Nathan Fake: 

Negative Approach: 

Neko Case: 

Neutral Milk Hotel: 

Nickelback: 

Nicki Minaj: 

Nine Inch Nails: 

No Age: 

Nujabes: 

Odd Future Wolf Gang Kill Them All: 

OK Go: 

Onesidezero: 

Orange Range: 

Ozzy Osbourne: 

Paco de Lucia: 

Panic! At The Disco: 

Pantera: 

Paramore: 

Phoenix: 

Pineapple Thief: 

Pink Floyd: 

Pogo: 

Portishead: 

Postal Service, The: 

Primus: 

Queen: ; 

Queens of the Stone Age: 

Radiohead: 

Rage Against the Machine: 

Rammstein: 

Ramones, The: 

Ratatat: 

Red: 

Red Hot Chili Peppers, The: 

Refused: 

Regina Spektor: 

Relient K: 

Rihanna: 

Rise Against: 

Riverside: 

Robbie Williams:  

Rompeprop: 

Rush: 

Ryan From The Shire:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2010)

Threads, Part 1: Bands/Artists, cont.


*S through Z*​


Savatage: 

Scatman John: 

Sean Lennon: 

SEGArocks: 

Seu Jorge: 

Shakira: 

Shaped Like A Gun: 

Shpongle: 

Sickoakes: 

Sigur Ros: 

Silverchair: 

Silverstein: 

Silversun Pickups: 

Slayer: 

Slipknot: 

Smiths, The: 

Soft Machine: 

Spinal Tap: 

Starfucker: 

Streets, The: 

Steve Burns: 

Stooges: 

Stroke 9: 

Sufjan Stevens: 

Sugar Ray: 

Susumu Hirasawa: 

Switchfoot: 

Symphony X: 

System Of a Down: 

T.A.T.U: 

Talkdemonic: 

Tears for Fears: 

Tech N9ne: 

Test Icicles: 

Third Eye Blind: 

Three Days Grace: 

Timbaland: 

Ting Tings: 

Tokio Hotel: 

Tomahawk: 

Tom Waits: 

Tool: 

TV on the Radio: 

Twisted Sister: 

Urge, The: 

Watts, Reggie: 

The Weeknd: 

White Stripes: 

Within Temptation: 

Wiz Khalifa: 

Wu-Tang Clan: 

Xavier Naidoo: 

Zion I: 
[/SPOILER]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2010)

Threads, Part 2: Genres​


















































































 Part II


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2010)

Threads, Part 3: Qualitative Discussion Threads​

_In here you will find threads relating to qualitative discussion. This includes:


*The Best...*


*The Greatest...*


*The Most...*


*The (blank)est Band/Artist/Song/etc.*


*Your Favorite...*


*Your Least Favorite...*

And any other such thread that involves a qualitative ranking and/or analysis. These are not technically "hit and run" threads, but you are still expected to actively participate. If you want to post a list and nothing more, it better be a DAMN good list._


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2010)

Threads, Part 4: Significant Threads​

_In here are a number of threads throughout the MD's history that I have deemed noteworthy. Some are noteworthy because they are based upon an excellent topic. Some are noteworthy because they are hilariously disastrous. Either way, this is an easy way to acquaint yourself with the MD and it's regulars._

















































































 (open recommendation thread)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2010)

Threads, Part 4: Significant Threads, cont.​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2010)

Threads, Part 5: MD Mafia Games​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2010)

Here is a guide to the IRC, another useful resource as well as a way to join in the MD IRC channel:

Here is a guide to Soulseek by my predecessor destroy_musick, a valuable tool for anyone with an MDer's appetite for music:







destroy_musick said:


> *The destroy_musick Guide To Using Soulseek*
> ​
> *What is Soulseek?*
> 
> ...


----------

